# RoadBikeReview group ride - August 3rd - 9am, Palo Alto VA



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Whew, July flew by and I forgot to get this up. I hope everyone can come out and join us!  

Same meeting place (Palo Alto VA parking lot), Same meeting time (9 am).

Same general route. Francois will lead the 'A' group through Huddert while the rest of the ride goes through the maze and get a head start on Canada.

The ride usually breaks up into two groups (possibly three depending on riders) with multiple regroups.



Here's the map of the VA parking lot and where to meet.









Last month's groupshot


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

4 days!! I'm 50/50 in making this (if no one needs emergency care).


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I should be there... need to get approval.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

No ride for me... multiple birthday parties.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Considering this… need to get approval from la esposa.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

No go for me... I already have family plans. If there's another one on the 10th I can probably make it!


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm there, and hopefully wifey too!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I'm there. 

Everybody stop waffling and show up .

fc


----------



## Pedo (Jul 31, 2008)

I just joined this board & was thinking about going on this ride. Just wondering about the route, thanks.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

ah, forgot to add the route...

here ya go. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-4-3-2-08

Francois will lead a little detour before canada for riders looking for a bit of a challenge, but the rest of the ride is fairly mellow.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Thien, when's the september ride?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

thien said:


> ah, forgot to add the route...
> 
> here ya go. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-4-3-2-08
> 
> Francois will lead a little detour before canada for riders looking for a bit of a challenge, but the rest of the ride is fairly mellow.


That map has some errors. I think these are better (but am still waiting for confirmation on the Huddart part):

The classic route: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-II-4-6-08 - 35 miles, 1700 feet of climbing

And with the Huddart (climbing) extension: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-Palo-Alto-with-Huddart-extension - 38 miles, 2300 feet of climbing


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Can we do two rides a month now that the SVCC ride is getting moved to Thursday mornings?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there. And as a public service announcement there's some crap (white porcelain?) in the bike lane on Junipero Serra just north of Page Mill that probably won't be cleaned up by Sunday. As I road through it today, I thought to myself, whew, thank goodness that wasn't glass. I flatted anyways.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> I'll be there. And as a public service announcement there's some crap (white porcelain?) in the bike lane on Junipero Serra just north of Page Mill that probably won't be cleaned up by Sunday. As I road through it today, I thought to myself, whew, thank goodness that wasn't glass. I flatted anyways.



Hmm... I wonder if some kind soul would go out there prior to sunday with a big broom and brush it away...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Can we do two rides a month now that the SVCC ride is getting moved to Thursday mornings?


If there's enough interest, i wouldn't mind running a second one on the 16th or 17th this month. And Al's ride is planned for the 24th.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

velogirl said:


> Thien, when's the september ride?


Tentatively the 6th or the 7th... Is this your way of saying you're not going to be coming out sunday??


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

OR we could always trying and find another sponsor to do the Mid-Month Sunday Ride. Another thought I had was coming up with a different loop so we are not doing the same loop over and over.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

thien said:


> If there's enough interest, i wouldn't mind running a second one on the 16th or 17th this month. And Al's ride is planned for the 24th.


I vote for Sunday the 17th so I can go!  

Gary


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## pineapplebob (Aug 26, 2006)

*this should be interesting*

what - no dirt francis? i'm sure we'll manage to have fun anyway...anyone coming past burlingame on the way to the ride? i need to catch a ride in a little early so i can get set up on the bike fc brings for me - thanks in advance!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

pineapplebob in the house! :thumbsup:


----------



## pineapplebob (Aug 26, 2006)

*yeah boooy!*

Hopefully it works out - sometimes flying into SFO gets messed up for whatever reasons. I am scheduled to get in on Sat afternoon about 2:30p or so, then off to the hotel in Burlingame...anyone doing anything fun Sat?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

who's pineapple bob?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Pineapplebob, aka Robert...


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

thien said:


> Pineapplebob, aka Robert...


Looks fast... heh.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Looks fast... heh.


Like Cruzer... 

you coming tomororw?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thien said:


> Like Cruzer...
> 
> you coming tomororw?


He'll be there. He wants to see my new Bont shoes. They're baking in the oven right now.

fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

francois said:


> He'll be there. He wants to see my new Bont shoes. They're baking in the oven right now.
> 
> fc


If they are pink, I'm totally ditching my previous commitment.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois said:


> He'll be there. He wants to see my new Bont shoes. They're baking in the oven right now.
> 
> fc


you b!tch. I was gonna get those furst.  

BTW, Eyemo be there tamarra.


----------



## Pedo (Jul 31, 2008)

Could someone help me swap pedals before the ride there? I just got a couple things at Performance yesterday.


----------



## __Tango (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice to meet everyone at the ride. I was the guy with the silly tri bike. 

Great ride all. Thanks for not dropping me too badly.


----------



## Pedo (Jul 31, 2008)

wow, Tango you got the board fast man. I enjoyed riding with everyone & can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks all. I had fun as always. Nice to see the new faces, as well as the regulars.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, good ride -- first time I felt up to the Huddart loop and now I'm toast. Serves me right for thinking the Storck would let me keep up with Dr John and Francis. For $7k it should come with a grappling hook . Thanks to bikerbert, bikerbert wifey, and Greg for giving me a tow in when the gas gauge went empty.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

That was the best! No photos but a lot of test bikes and a lot of folks to put the hammer down and hang out at the rear.

Good day!

fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

NEWS FLASH...

Eddy did NOT, I repeat, did NOT get dropped from today's ride. She led out the climb up Hubbards getting nicked by FC at the crest (she likely surrendered the line victory in an effort to get into better graces with boy founder), she also took the A pack maze sprint and pulled us at 43 mph up Canada into fierce headwinds, and towed us back even faster. I was struggling to stay on, and puked. Derek, Thien and Gregg all consoled me, they are very caring individuals.

The hunt is on. Look out. That is all.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, TC was kind enough not to mention this, so I guess I have to.

On the way back to SCruz county (the Coopers were kind enough to give me a lift), Steve noticed a wheel go flying back off the roof of his car. After a subsequent panic stop and cars behind us (on the freeway) going every which way, Steve ran back and retrieved the wheel (with the help of a car that had stopped behind us). It turned out to be the almost new Roval wheel from K's review Spec. Ruby Expert...

And (here's the neat part), there was nothing that I could spot wrong with the wheel. Ok, the tire was probably scuffed. I guess the makes this review test more thorough than most.

And who was the miscreant who mis-mounted that wheel? That would be me - apparently incompetent at tightening a skewer.

Anyway, it was a fine ride (and thanks for the post ride refreshments) - just had to add a little excitement on the wrap-up.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

And people wonder why I put my bike in my trunk.


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

Good ride y'all. Bling bikes and fast riders with post-ride refreshments, that's a winning combo!


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> NEWS FLASH...
> 
> Eddy did NOT, I repeat, did NOT get dropped from today's ride. She led out the climb up Hubbards getting nicked by FC at the crest (she likely surrendered the line victory in an effort to get into better graces with boy founder), she also took the A pack maze sprint and pulled us at 43 mph up Canada into fierce headwinds, and towed us back even faster. I was struggling to stay on, and puked. Derek, Thien and Gregg all consoled me, they are very caring individuals.
> 
> The hunt is on. Look out. That is all.


So very true. I did NOT get dropped on today's ride. I tried to drop Thien and Gregg at every turn, but I could not shake them. Cooper put it kindly, "They're like flies on a pile of sh*t. And you're the sh*t!" Aww, thanks, b*tch, no one's ever called me a pile of sh*t to my face before. :wink:

Great ride, guys. It was a nice little warm up. See you soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Wifey and I had a lot of fun today! Great ride even with Mother Nature blowing us a 95 MPH x-wind kiss on Canada!

tango is a GREAT guy to sit behind if you ever need to duck out of the wind!!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

sometimerider said:


> Ok, TC was kind enough not to mention this, so I guess I have to.
> 
> On the way back to SCruz county (the Coopers were kind enough to give me a lift), Steve noticed a wheel go flying back off the roof of his car. After a subsequent panic stop and cars behind us (on the freeway) going every which way, Steve ran back and retrieved the wheel (with the help of a car that had stopped behind us). It turned out to be the almost new Roval wheel from K's review Spec. Ruby Expert...
> 
> ...


I've got to be honest. That yakima wheel fork is our "joke" fork. I push a button on the dash, and pop, the wheel comes flying out. It's always good for a laugh, and sometimes a free tank of gas from the "victim". :thumbsup: 

No harm, no foul. The wheel is sturdy. And we got to repeat a fine moment from history.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

eddy said:


> Aww, thanks, b*tch, no one's ever called me a pile of sh*t to my face before. :wink:


I'm a man of firsts!


----------



## __Tango (Aug 3, 2008)

bikerbert said:


> Wifey and I had a lot of fun today! Great ride even with Mother Nature blowing us a 95 MPH x-wind kiss on Canada!
> 
> tango is a GREAT guy to sit behind if you ever need to duck out of the wind!!


i'm more than happy to let any of y'all sit on my wheel provided it's something that's not going uphill. Actually, you can sit on my wheel going uphill, but i'll bet you'll want to stick a fork in your eye after about 50 yards.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> No photos


 

Not good with names, so please help me fill in the blanks...

Eddy puttin the hurt on Gregg...









The "B" group on Portola









_____________ and Ninh









The "A" group after Huddert...









John and Ken


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

George, Francois, Derek, Coop, Eddy, and Alex at Roberts









Jill, _____, ______, Pineapplebob, and Tango at Roberts also









Post-Ride at the VA


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Damn that looked like fun. Sorry to have missed you all this time around.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

sometimerider said:


> Ok, TC was kind enough not to mention this, so I guess I have to.
> 
> On the way back to SCruz county (the Coopers were kind enough to give me a lift), Steve noticed a wheel go flying back off the roof of his car. After a subsequent panic stop and cars behind us (on the freeway) going every which way, Steve ran back and retrieved the wheel (with the help of a car that had stopped behind us). It turned out to be the almost new Roval wheel from K's review Spec. Ruby Expert...
> 
> ...


wow.. that must have been exciting eh?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

CoLiKe20 said:


> wow.. that must have been exciting eh?


Well, I suppose it doesn't compare to gut's bike disaster. Regardless, there's a certain feeling of dread when you see expensive parts take a flyer.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thien said:


> photos


Niice!! That makes up for you wankers being late. Well, that and the cold drinks.

fc


----------



## pineapplebob (Aug 26, 2006)

*Mahalo*

A fond aloha to all you folks - especially D for picking me up and FC for letting me take the wife's bike for a little spin. Had a great time and hope to join you all again next time. Sorry again to the guy I passed on the dh after Huddart - didn't mean to high five the driver on that right hander and scare you in the process...aaah speed...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thien- those a pretty good quality photos for that little thing you had. Heck, I'd even carry one of those. What was it?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> Thien- those a pretty good quality photos for that little thing you had. Heck, I'd even carry one of those. What was it?


It was a canon sd1000 - it's not the BEST quality wise, but good enough and small enough to bring on rides.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

pineapplebob said:


> A fond aloha to all you folks - especially D for picking me up and FC for letting me take the wife's bike for a little spin. Had a great time and hope to join you all again next time. Sorry again to the guy I passed on the dh after Huddart - didn't mean to high five the driver on that right hander and scare you in the process...aaah speed...


Damm, you were performing a pass? I was looking for your carcass on the the right hand bends. Kings Mountain from the top is the greatest descent in the area but missing those corners come at a very high price. 

Glad you could make the ride. We know how to party on the road rides too.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thien said:


> Not good with names, so please help me fill in the blanks...
> 
> Eddy puttin the hurt on Gregg...


Gregg is on the rivet and is on a spot of bother as Eddy pedals in anger.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dr_John said:


> Thanks all. I had fun as always. Nice to see the new faces, as well as the regulars.


I was in great difficulty yesterday and had to sleep the rest of the day. It was worth it though. I like drafting behind big people.

Get a real job Dr_John and stop this daily training.

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> It was a canon sd1000


Thanks. I have Canon SX100 IS which has been great for my modest needs but it's a bit too big to carry on a bike ride.



> Get a real job Dr_John and stop this daily training.


Bah... had a real job. It was interfering too much with my cycling.  But hey, I was getting almost as many rides/miles in when I was working... now _that_ was crazy.

Actually, my current 'sabbatical' was part of the master plan I had for my life -- take a year or two off right about now. Didn't know I'd enjoy it so much, and glad I have something productive to do.


----------



## kdown (Dec 8, 2007)

thien said:


> Jill, Jeff, Ken, Pineapplebob, and Tango at Roberts also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, are these rides on a repeatable/predictable schedule? My brother, Jeff, and I had so much fun we want to do it again. If we start planning now perhaps he can fly down from Bellingham, WA in Oct?

Ken


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Jill said she wants to thank everyone for encouraging her to stick with it on the ride, and not head home to do homework! She said everyone was really nice, and she can't wait for the next ride!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

bikerbert said:


> Jill said she wants to thank everyone for encouraging her to stick with it on the ride, and not head home to do homework!


Yeah, she said she wanted to bail, and then ended up pulling the middle group most of the way up to Canada...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

We had test bikes, a test car and test shoes on that ride. I better see some reviews on that swag!

Here's the test carbon clogs.

https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/7312008BontShoeTest

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/7312008BontShoeTest/photo#5230768134485805138"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SJdr5451iFI/AAAAAAAANfI/CfC7qi9ODnA/s800/IMG_7913.jpg" /></a>

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kdown said:


> Hey, are these rides on a repeatable/predictable schedule? My brother, Jeff, and I had so much fun we want to do it again. If we start planning now perhaps he can fly down from Bellingham, WA in Oct?
> 
> Ken


Ken,

We do at least one every month, we try to do this specific ride the first Sunday in each month, so it'd be October 5th. We'd love to have him come down and ride again. :thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> Here's the test carbon clogs.


Blanc is THE color...


----------



## pineapplebob (Aug 26, 2006)

*Stayin alive, stayin alive...*

Oh yeah baby, throw on the white poly, a little Bee Gees, some flashing lights - oh, and those shoes!


----------

